

Teen invents revolutionary device to charge a cellphone in 20 SECONDS  - will_brown
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2327021/Teenager-invents-revolutionary-device-charges-cell-phone-20-seconds.html?ico=ushome^mostread

======
thoughtsimple
"To date, she has used the supercapacitor to power a light-emitting diode, or
LED"

This is getting a lot of press where the reporters apparently can't even read
what they wrote. This is in no way developed enough to charge a phone. It's
cool that she was able to get Intel's award but the hyperbole is over the top.

~~~
will_brown
In fairness to your point, the original article and my post - My title was
edited b/c of the HN 80 character rule and the original title includes the
word "potential".

Full Title: Teenager invents revolutionary device which has the potential to
charge a cell phone within just 20 SECONDS

------
jak1192
well then

